# Need more water pressure!!



## spec_j (Aug 31, 2009)

how do i up the pressure of the water coming out the shower head?


----------



## shan2themax (Aug 31, 2009)

ok, this is crazy but.... Do you get BBC america where you are?   There is this hilarious show on called 'How Clean in your house" and they have ALOT of really good tips on it.

You may want to remove the shower head itself and look inside to see if sediment is stopping it up or maybe a washer is enlarged and has covered part of the opening. if not then: this is what they would start with.... if it isnt a brand new shower head, I would suggest getting a baggie large enough to cover the shower head and put plain white vinegar intot he baggie so that it covers the wholes in the shower head and let it set for about 30-60 minutes and then remove and run the water through it... and hopefully it will be fixed.

Let us know how it goes!

:2cents:


----------



## kok328 (Aug 31, 2009)

Vinegar or CLR does the trick but, I wanted more pressure that what the low-flow units allowed for so I drilled the inside of the shower head to a larger size with a drill bit.  I did this even after clearing all the calcium from the pressure balancing unit and clearing the orfices on the shower head.  If your on a well versus city water, you might check the pressure in your bladder tank.


----------



## shan2themax (Aug 31, 2009)

There is probably a regulator even if it is city water..... you may have to travel under this house!!! (I know that that is one of my favorite things to do)


----------



## spec_j (Sep 1, 2009)

Good stuff! I'm going out of town tomorrow, well today, so thats going to give me a chance to let the shower head soak. I will try that first. Then take it apart if it doesnt improve. Im on city water so they may limit the pressure? who knows lol. 

Thanks


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with soaking the head. I bought a head by Waterpic that has really great pressure, especially for being a water-saver head, and love it. Had it for 9 years now, with no problems.


----------



## spec_j (Sep 3, 2009)

ARRG dang those water-saver heads. Well i did a little research VIA the info on the shower head its self and found out that its a "super water saver"!! So im going to replace it this week with a better one! 

Thanks again for the good info. I did the CLR on my moms shower and that thing is a beast now.


----------



## ghent96 (Sep 10, 2009)

NOOOOooooooooooooooooo.

I registered just to reply to this!  Just remove the flow-limiter (restrictor?) from INSIDE the shower head.  This is REALLY easy   Just remove the showerhead, and if it is new from the last several years it may have a little "mystery gasket" just inside where you screw it on, perhaps sitting inside a white plastic strainer-like filter.  Ours was orange with a tab on top of it (the upstream side) for easy grabbing, round in shape, little black rubber gasket to hold it in place.

Remove the orange mystery-plastic and your showerhead will now have a much more clean-feeling high pressure spray


----------



## spec_j (Sep 11, 2009)

ghent96 said:


> I registered just to reply to this!



:beer: I guess im doing something wrong.. or right in this case lol


yeah removed the trash inside. works like a champ!!  I did all the above too lol. Better safe with LOTS of water pressure then sorry with sorry water pressure :


----------



## shan2themax (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm just glad you fixed it... I could smell you in OHIO..... lol  :rofl::rofl:


----------

